# Occult Detective Story Ideas and Research?



## Deleted member 54984 (Jan 14, 2014)

So recently I been wanting to write an Occult Detective type of story now. I have an idea for the characters already for the first story, but I'm having problems with how I want to go about it. For those who wish to know, the story was inspired by Hellblazer comics and Supernatural. For my story I was going to have a Scottish Occult Detective who can solve the unsolvable or the unknown. My question for you guys is how should I go about when researching for ideas and how do I go about writing these kind of genre?


----------



## Gargh (Jan 14, 2014)

One of the best things you can do when trying to determine what the particular elements of a genre are is to study it. Read, read read. Learn the structure and common plot variables and then you have something from which to either build or diverge your story, depending on your preference. 

I would also recommend talking to people who read within that genre. Look for a local fan group or forum, hone in on people who understand or appreciate your intended specialism, and just talk to them. It's still by far the best way to get a whole picture of something. 

Occult mystery writing seems very specific, but I guess it would also share a lot with more earthly murder mysteries?


----------



## Deleted member 54984 (Jan 14, 2014)

Thank you very much! Do you have any recommendations for detective theme stories? If not then thanks again!


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jan 14, 2014)

Sarah Waters, 'Affinity'; one of the most beautifully structured novels I have read in a long time. So much more than, 'they had a power so they could' which the supernatural so often collapses into.


----------



## Gargh (Jan 14, 2014)

It's not something I read a lot of. I've picked up the odd Sherlock Holmes and Poirot, Father Brown, but not much more. It tends to be something I'd watch more than read, but I do aspire to some day write a mystery, if I can. I think it must be very difficult to deceive the reader in convincing ways when you know what's happening... or maybe that makes it easier?!  Perhaps including occult elements would open up more possibilities? Let me know how you get on!


----------



## Morkonan (Jan 19, 2014)

JPeguero25 said:


> ...My question for you guys is how should I go about when researching for ideas and how do I go about writing these kind of genre?



Heavily develop your Setting.

The reason I say that is because you're going to be delving into a genre that has a very specific Readership. Your Readers are going to expect you to explore "occult" issues/themes/ideas and you'll have to produce them. For instance, you may want to be sure to include some sort of purely occult cause/effect/motivation or goal in your story, even if the main plot concerns a simple mundane murder. Why? Because, your Readers will demand it.

You're going to want to include strictly mundane "human" elements in your story, like jealousy, envy, rage, hatred, love, hate, etc.. You may even want more specific and immediately identifiable ones, as well, like competition for a job, competition for love, a desire to kill a neighbor because their dog is noisy, stealing a car in order to sell it for drugs, whatever.. But, what you absolutely must do is include some things that the Reader is going to want to see you play around with. You will have to include some part of your fantastic setting in your plot. For instance, there's a murder, it turns out to be based on jealousy, but it's committed by a summoned demon who uses a magical Egyptian blade to sever the person's life-cord in the Ethereal Plane, which the detective has to enter in order to finally solve the mystery... That is, after all, the sort of reward your Reader is going to expect, else they'd just read a good Agatha Christie novel instead of yours.

In order to include those sorts of elements and to do so in internally consistent and logical ways, you have to know your Setting and its "fantastic" occult elements very well. So, work on that, first. Besides, you'll probably end up with plenty of great story ideas while you develop your Setting.


----------



## J Anfinson (Jan 20, 2014)

JPeguero25 said:


> My question for you guys is how should I go about when researching for ideas and how do I go about writing these kind of genre?



Not entirely the same thing, but Jim Butcher has a series called _The Dresden Files_ featuring a wizard PI. Part of what the main character, Harry Dresden does is investigate the occult. The first book, _Storm Front_ features demons, fairies, and black magic.

Some people don't like it, and some love the series. You might give it a try. I was hooked by the end of chapter one and read the next 13 non-stop.


----------

